# IS Mosquito Larvae safe for bettas?



## kimnoa (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. I just wanted to know if it's safe for my Betta to eat mosquito larvae.

Today I found some larvae in my Bottles filled with conditioned water that i forgot to cover up yesterday for my water change tomorrow and i was wondering if I can feed these to my betta. hoping to hear from you guys soon thanks ^_^


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. Mosquito Larvae is one of the many live foods that are Betta safe, they seems to enjoy eating it. When mine consumed the larvae, the seemed to stalk them with confidence and attacked.


----------



## kimnoa (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow thanks for the reply. Now i'm planning on purposely not covering my bottles when i age the water for my bettas snacks LOL.. Thank you again..


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Bettas thrive on live food. Mosquito larvae (live bloodworms) are wonderful for them.  Just beware - you may have a hard time tempting your fish back on to pellets when they get spoiled with the yummy live food.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

It's not a good idea to feed your betta wild things.. you have no idea what they've come in contact with as far as pesticides and other toxins or what diseases they may carry. Get your betta food from a trusted source.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Bomb is right, don't give them live food all the time if you aren planning on going back to pellets, here and there is fine.

I have actually caught mosquito larvae in a natural spring pond thing. My bettas enjoy them. Watching them hint is really funny. Just remember that if you always have water out they could turn into mosquitoes after a while. Happened to me while I was storing them in a cup. The place I get them at is not at my house but I may try to leave like a bucket of water out. Maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, http://www.mosquitoes.org/LifeCycle.html#anchor1123779
you only want them indoors when you're about to feed them. If they get to be pupae, then dump them. If you want large amounts of M.L., then set out a bucket of water outside & wait for larvae. I would suggest 3-4 larvae per fish per feeding. Be watchful for parasite signs. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73333


----------



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

I have close to 3000 betta to feed each day and mines love live food. You can feed your betta with blood worm, adult bbs or mosquito larves, it wont kill them, they will grow faster and stronger. Betta who eat live food everyday are stronger and more healthy than the ones who eat pellets.
If you have guppy fry, betta also love them


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That would explain why my female Endlers are constantly getting pregnant and un-pregnant again without producing a single visible baby. 

Callistra: a clean bucket in a back garden is generally a pretty safe source.  The larvae are only exposed to what is in that bucket.


----------

